
URL shortener speed and reliability shootout - nreece
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/08/18/url-shortener-speed-and-reliability-shootout/
======
nreece
So, tr.im is slow and unrealiable. Not so much about Twitter and bit.ly
alliance after-all.

------
whughes
I wouldn't put too much stock in the results. Tr.im had that intentional
downtime, but more importantly, ls.gd is down right now for me (may change
later):

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ls.gd>

I'd stick with bit.ly or ow.ly. Also, there's u.nu, which has a nice gimmick
if you really need shortness. It wasn't included in the results.

~~~
dchest
Ls.gd? It's down, yes, but is.gd is up
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/is.gd>

